# Problem installing fusefs-ntfs



## Dre (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm trying to mount an ntfs drive on my FreeBSD system (9.0-STABLE).

I've successfully used fusefs-ntfs on older systems but I get an error when installing it now.

"pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): pkg-config-0.25_1"

Any suggestions? 


```
Ports tree is already up to date.
BSD# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/
BSD# make install clean

    +--------------------------------------------------------------------+
    Â¦ Options for fusefs-ntfs 2012.1.15                                  Â¦
    Â¦ +----------------------------------------------------------------+ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦    [*] LOCK   Lock the device when mounting (avoids access)    Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦    [*] UBLIO  Enable user space cache for improved speed       Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ Â¦                                                                Â¦ Â¦
    Â¦ +----------------------------------------------------------------+ Â¦
    +--------------------------------------------------------------------Â¦
    Â¦                   <  OK  >          <Cancel>                       Â¦
    +--------------------------------------------------------------------+

===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for fusefs-ntfs-2012.1.15
=> ntfs-3g_ntfsprogs-2012.1.15.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://tuxera.com/opensource/ntfs-3g_ntfsprogs-2012.1.15.tgz
ntfs-3g_ntfsprogs-2012.1.15.tgz               100% of 1122 kB  968 kBps
===>  Extracting for fusefs-ntfs-2012.1.15
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for ntfs-3g_ntfsprogs-2012.1.15.tgz.
===>  Patching for fusefs-ntfs-2012.1.15
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/files/extra-patch-ublio
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for fusefs-ntfs-2012.1.15
===>   fusefs-ntfs-2012.1.15 depends on package: fusefs-libs>=2.7.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for fusefs-libs>=2.7.2 in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs
=> fuse-2.9.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/project/fuse/fuse-2.X/2.9.2/fuse-2.9.2.tar.gz
fuse-2.9.2.tar.gz                             100% of  546 kB  403 kBps
===>  Extracting for fusefs-libs-2.9.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for fuse-2.9.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for fusefs-libs-2.9.2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for fusefs-libs-2.9.2
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's,-lpthread,-pthread,'  -e 's,-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64,-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 ,'  /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/work/fuse-2.9.2/fuse.pc.in
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's,-lpthread,-pthread,'  /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/work/fuse-2.9.2/lib/Makefile.in  /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/work/fuse-2.9.2/example/Makefile.in
===>   fusefs-libs-2.9.2 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
=> pkgconf-0.8.9.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://tortois.es/~nenolod/distfiles/pkgconf-0.8.9.tar.bz2
pkgconf-0.8.9.tar.bz2                         100% of   78 kB  462 kBps
===>  Extracting for pkgconf-0.8.9
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for pkgconf-0.8.9.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for pkgconf-0.8.9
===>  Configuring for pkgconf-0.8.9
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for strlcpy... yes
checking for strlcat... yes
checking for strndup... yes
checking whether to enable strict mode... (cached) no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for gcc... (cached) cc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether ln -s works... yes
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating tests/run.sh
config.status: creating config.h
===>  Building for pkgconf-0.8.9
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c main.c -o main.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c pkg.c -o pkg.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c bsdstubs.c -o bsdstubs.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c getopt_long.c -o getopt_long.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c fragment.c -o fragment.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c argvsplit.c -o argvsplit.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c fileio.c -o fileio.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c tuple.c -o tuple.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c dependency.c -o dependency.o
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c queue.c -o queue.o
cc  -o pkgconf main.o pkg.o bsdstubs.o getopt_long.o fragment.o argvsplit.o fileio.o tuple.o dependency.o queue.o
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.
BSD#
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2012)

It is very important to read and follow /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Doing so every time you update the ports tree will help avoid problems.

See the entry for 20120726.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It is very important to read and follow /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Doing so every time you update the ports tree will help avoid problems.
> 
> See the entry for 20120726.



+1 to that. 

May I also add that you need to upgrade your software more often. It usually saves you the trouble of having to read the UPDATING notes to that extend in time.


----------



## Dre (Dec 8, 2012)

That fixed it. Thx.

Reading is one thing, understanding another...
Keeping my SW up to date sounds like a good idea.
Like this? 
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-updating-software-ports-applications/


----------



## gkontos (Dec 8, 2012)

Dre said:
			
		

> That fixed it. Thx.
> 
> Reading is one thing, understanding another...
> Keeping my SW up to date sounds like a good idea.
> ...



Yeap much like this 

Let me tell you something else. I have people pay me monthly to maintain their servers. (FreeBSD & Linux)
I also deal with people who think that software updates and OS updates are not critical. 

The last category ends up paying much more money.


----------



## Dre (Dec 9, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Yeap much like this
> 
> Let me tell you something else. I have people pay me monthly to maintain their servers. (FreeBSD & Linux)
> I also deal with people who think that software updates and OS updates are not critical.
> ...



I definitely prefer to keep my software up to date. Just didn't know how to do it... Someday I might even learn how to update the kernel instead of re-installing everything... 
The threshold for using FreeBSD is fairly high though, but I'm learning (hopefully). I just got into FreeBSD because of ZFS. It's such a neat little file system.

How do I mark this thread as solved?


----------



## fonz (Dec 9, 2012)

Dre said:
			
		

> How do I mark this thread as solved?



Edit the original (first) post.
Select "Go Advanced".
You are encouraged to fill out the "Reason for Editing" field, e.g. with something like "solved".
Below that field, change "(no prefix)" into "[solved]".
Select "Save Changes".

Fonz


----------

